# Bucket Swarm Retriever



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

Hillbilly - there is a hole in the bottom of the bucket that the string passes through and is tied to the lid of the bucket. When you pull the string, the lid should slide into place. 
You might consider a bee-vac. If you have any carpentry skills, you can go down to home depot and buy one of these 

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Build a cylindrical screened cage that goes inside to catch the bees like this:

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/cage-only-for-Owens-Bee-Vac/productinfo/318C/

Its a much better / quicker way to catch the bees-

-Jay


----------



## Hillbilly Tilley (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Jay,

So, what seals the hole where the string passes through? It appears that the bees could get out the same passage that the string uses.

The Bee-Vac would be nice if I didn't need a generator to lug around with it.

-Hillbilly


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

On the bucket, the hole would need to be about 1/16th of an inch bigger than the string / rope. Something small enough that the bees couldn't squeeze through. 

Most of the swarms I get calls on are near a power source, but if they aren't - I would (and have) done it the old fashioned way. Take a card-board box, put a little honey in the bottom of it (not too much or they will drown), and either reach up and slowly grab or "sweep" as many bees as you can into the box or shake them into the box. You don't want the bees to drop too far, so keep the box close underneath. They loaded up with honey in preparation for their swarm. If they drop too far, they will "splat" and you could actually see a splatter of honey. Leave the box open for 10 minutes or so and the bees will slowly work their way into the box, especially if you have the queen. If they don't go into the box, they will likely be congregating back in another location (around the queen). Repeat previous steps. Try not to smash any and work gingerly. When bees swarm they are less likely to sting - they look intimidating, but most swarms I capture without a suit, veil, or gloves. I was stung once in a tree about 30' up...right on the tip of my nose. 

If your working in a tree on a ladder - go ahead and wear the suit-

-Jay


----------



## dixie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hillbilly Tilley said:


> Thanks Jay,
> 
> So, what seals the hole where the string passes through? It appears that the bees could get out the same passage that the string uses.
> 
> ...


I rigged a 5 gallon bucket just a week ago, and used a drill bit to drill two holes in the bottom of the bucket, just big enough to let the line go through....it still didnt make the lid slip right on top of the bucket....added a screw eye to the outside of the bucket about an inch below the top and added another piece of line....to pull the bucket the rest of the way on top of the bucket...now it seems like it's redundant, and i'm still not sure if it's worth the effort....

hope you make it work....dixie


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

While I understand that you think a lid is necessary.... It is not. 

The requirement is to get the queen and most of the bees into the container. Then bring it down to street level and gently dump it into a container (bucket or box) that can eventually be properly closed. 

I use a solid lid with a 1.5 in hole, let the stragler bees go into the bucket and then plug the hole. Trying to keep bees in a bucket at the end of a 20ft pole doesn't sound like fun to me. It's tough to fit into the car.


----------



## dixie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

the base of the bucket has a screw in fitting .....the bucket is easily detachable from the pole....makes it easier to deal with a bucket full of bees when there is no pole on the end of it....can either be put in the back of my pickup truck and taken to a beeyard, or dumped into a five frame nuc box, or something similar.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

> The Bee-Vac would be nice if I didn't need a generator to lug around with it.


I think a leaf blower is better suited. A vacuum is designed for high vacuum (head pressure) not high flow. So that means you have to cut down the vacuum in order to not kill the bees. A leaf blower is high volume and low vacuum which is better suited IMHO. I made a cyclone out of a barrel and one of these leaf blowers for sucking up sand in a parking lot. I use the blower itself to suck up Japanese beetles and blasting them apart during their season. It is nice to have a gas powered blower.


----------



## DocBB (Aug 26, 2010)

just take a time to watch this one
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251496


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Saw a video of a guy catching a swarm with a pretty neat idea. Since I can't find it at the moment, let me describe it:

He took one of those big plastic "water cooler" bottles (I believe they're 5 gallon) and cut the 'bottom' off (remember, in the cooler they're upside down). Then he inserted a long pole into the neck and secured the pole to the bottle somehow. Then he just lifted the contraption up under the swarm, gave it a good thrust into the branch they were on, and the whole cluster neatly fell into the bottle. Lowered it down and poured it into a regular container and was done. Sweet and simple. The whole think resembled one of those extend-able l light bulb changers.

Again, sorry I couldn't find the video.

B


----------



## DocBB (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess you meant this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FAiOB9MzIY&feature=player_embedded&hd=1


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Doc, 

Yes! That's the video. Thank you for posting it. Elegantly simple.

B


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

> Lowered it down and poured it into a regular container and was done.


He didn't worry about covering the top up?


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I guess they're pretty confused and disorganized, so as long as the queen dumps in with the cluster, there's time to smoothly transfer them to something else.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet video!


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the simpleness and easy of use. But with a small branch like that and as close as they were to the ground, I'd have gotten a ladder and cut the branch to take it down just to show people that there isn't really anything to fear with a swarm like that. Yesterday's swarm was a pair of shorts and a t-shirt. Even the home owner was right there with me, she thought it was cool. She's been watching the bees from up close for a while now since she has an uncut wine barrel in her yard and the bees too up residence in it 3 years ago. She's got a chair right next to the barrel and just reads, drinks her tea and watches them fly. She would like them in a hive instead of the barrel tho, so I will be swapping the barrel for a barrel and eventually put some hives on her property.

Anyone know how long until a queen in a swarm will start to lay eggs on drawn foundation?

C2


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the bucket system that I made a few years back and have used alot. I have a push broom threaded fitting mounted on the bottom of the bucket that I can install any length handle I want. I have used just the bucket wo/ a handle. I have used a broom handle and can reach about 12 -13 ft high and I can use a telescoping paint handle that will work up to 25 ft high. This is with my feet on the ground. I added several screened vents and for the bucket lid I first tyed 3 strings that join together to make a tripod shape about 1 foot high on the inside of the lid. I then ran another string through a small hole near the threaded fitting on the bottom and tyed it to the tripod. I then hung the lid over the side of the bucket just far enough that it rested on 2 srtings from the tripod but the weight of it held it open. If you can picture it about 1/3 of the lid is above the top edge of the bucket. I then tyed a knot under the bucket that was larger that the string hole. All I do is put the handle required on the bucket, flip the lid so it resting on the side and knock them off the branch. I then just give the string alittle pull and the lid pops in place. With the vent holes I can just snap the lid on, take the handle off and set it in the truck


----------



## frostygoat (Jun 3, 2008)

Danno, So did you cut the female threaded socket out of the broom? I can't find the coarse threaded nut that I need to screw the telescoping painters pole to the bucket. It is the same socket that is in the end of paint rollers/brooms etc. I have used it with a roller screwed on through the inside of the bucket but it isn't ideal.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought a cheap wooden handled paint roller and cut about 1 1/2" of the threaded end off it. I then glued this pc of handle into the center of a wood disc about 5" in dia. With the disc screwd to the bottom of the bucket it is very stable


----------



## frostygoat (Jun 3, 2008)

Crafty. I was thinking a crossbar but I like the disc idea. Buckets aren't too strong when manipulated from a center point 25 ft above.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

you fellas are over thinking this way too much, I just use a five gallon bucket and duct tape it to a piece of pipe. Works great for me.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Chain saw

Get-eeeeer..............Done :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Bring up this thread again as we head toward swarm season. I just made one of these up and used a 5 gal bucket from home depot. I used a 1/2" floor flange and bolted it to the bottom of the bucket. 1/2" conduit will thread into the flange. 

Lid is optional but I have a large hole covered with screening and two holes in the lid and the bottom of the bucket for the rope. This thing will be in my truck all the time for the odd swarms I see find.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I've jury-rigged up one of those mesh laundry baskets and taped that to a pole. It worked fairly well and was quite light.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

danno,I made a bucket system also it's about the same as yours except i have some old pruning poles that snap together which allows me to reach about 21ft high.It also has the string attached to a lid works great.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a swarm call last year at a restaurant by a Marina. I came ill prepared. I borrowed a reach pole from a boater, found a plastic beer pitcher, and taped it to the pole. Was able to extend the pole 14 ft, and scraped the swarm off the limb and dumped into the hive. The bees scented and the rest of the bees came down from the tree into the hive. Like the water jug though.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Last year i had my gallbladder removed on May 6th.The day after my surgery my topbar hive swarmed so i'm out back with my bucket system trying to catch the large swarm.The swarm was 23ft high and It took three tries to get them to stay in the box.Here is a pic of the swarm.
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/Picture003-1.jpg


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Does that second clump signify two swarms?


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

No,it was one swarm with a three year old queen that i got from Northern Queens.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

How big is your TBH
Thats a pile of bees up there
Big Pile 


Tommyt


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes it was a large swarm.I believe it is 36"Lx20"W not sure how deep it is.I would say it is a large topbar hive.
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01921.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/Picture013.jpg


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ace,
I had that happen to me with one of my swarms. I actually had two small clumps like that. I hived them both. Both had queens. They built up fine, added a brood frame. Over wintering them as we speak Maybe a little off topic here, but it seems swarms can take multiple queens with them and sometimes separation happens. There are other posts on this.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Well doesn't it seem strange that they would create two distinct clumps if there was not a queen in each one? Why would they do that?


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't know,,,,,many believe that there is only one queen with a swarm. My experience and others suggests multiple. Sometimes they get separated like that.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Your are correct sometimes there can be more than one queen.Last year a swarm had two queens in it and they would not stay in the box.When i shook the swarm one queen would go in the box and the other back to the bush.So i shook them all on the ground where i could watch for the queens then pinched one while the other went back into the box.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

There is no way to make two colonies once you have located the queens or at least one of them?


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

If the swarm was big enough one could or make a nuc up.This one was a after swarm about the size of a football it was also my ninth swarm last year and i was out of equipment.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wish I had taken pics. 
The one was the size of two softballs. Put them in five frame deep nuc with some drawn comb. Once I had confirmed laying queen, I added two frames of brood, and a few bees. Let them "cook". Moved to ten frame deep. They have done well. Over wintering in double deeps. I had the advantage/luxury of some extra equipment and several large hives that needed to loose some bees anyway.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

I made a bucket system too. I used pvc pipe for the pole. I have pictures and a description at http://www.wilcoxent.com/mzima/beekeeperslog/2012/03/06/swarm-catcher/. I haven't tried it yet, but it is in my car, ready.

Ted


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

taydeko said:


> I made a bucket system too. I used pvc pipe for the pole. I have pictures and a description at http://www.wilcoxent.com/mzima/beekeeperslog/2012/03/06/swarm-catcher/. I haven't tried it yet, but it is in my car, ready.
> 
> Ted


Have you done a test run with weight inside? Maybe a 2.5# bag of sugar....then maybe a 5#(secure 2-3 plastic bags around the sugar to contain the sugar in the event that it hits the ground). That'll give you an idea of how top heavy it might be when loaded. Also, the pvc fittings will be the Achilles's heel...they can be a little brittle/weaker than the pipe. Just critical thinking here.  Looks good. 

Ed


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> Have you done a test run with weight inside? Maybe a 2.5# bag of sugar....then maybe a 5#(secure 2-3 plastic bags around the sugar to contain the sugar in the event that it hits the ground). That'll give you an idea of how top heavy it might be when loaded. Also, the pvc fittings will be the Achilles's heel...they can be a little brittle/weaker than the pipe. Just critical thinking here.  Looks good.
> 
> Ed


"Have you done a test run with weight inside?" No! Great idea. I think it will be a good idea to practice using it without a bunch of confused bees flying around. In order to button things up I will have to remove the pole or poles from the bucket before putting the bucket down on the ground. That might take some practice too.

"Also, the pvc fittings will be the Achilles's heel...they can be a little brittle/weaker than the pipe." True. This might be especially true at the junction of the pipe with the pipe flange. This is where ALL of the pressure is. I am also a little worried about the flexibility of the pipe. 

I guess I will have to report on how it works in the future. I think I will also add a piece of posterboard to my swarm kit. This will be used to funnel swarms from a wall into the bucket easily. Overall, I think this will be much easier to use than scrounging a cardboard box from the nearest office or something like that.

Ted


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

That video is cool! Here's what put together from ideas from others' here. The handle is a from Mr. LongArm http://www.mrlongarm.com/7700.html. I highly recommend the robust wood with metal band paint roller handle.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's what we built. No lid, but easy to dump into the box for transporting.

http://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/tech-tools/swarm-catching-bucket/


----------

